# 2002 seeds



## Hick (Apr 21, 2011)

Digging through the o' seed locker and ran across some Apollo 13 seeds that I received back in '02.  Almost 10 years old, I assumed the germination rate might suffer, so I dropped all 35 of them in a [aper towel to see what they would do. After 36 hours, 33 of 35 are cracked and showing their intitial root...:doh:

These have been stored in an airtight container in the crisper drawer of the 'fridge.


----------



## Locked (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice...this gives me hope that someday I will be able to get through most of my beans....10 years and still viable....very sweet.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like someone digging more holes this yr. Just goes to show if you keep the seeds cool and dry they stay good along time.


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Looks like someone digging more holes this yr.



makes my back hurt just thinking it..:ignore:


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 21, 2011)

Backhoe


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Backhoe


:confused2:..crackhoe?.... did I hear you right?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 22, 2011)

Mojo 4u *Hick*...


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 22, 2011)

i heard crackhoe 

ive germed 6year olds no prob 

good luck now hick lol lots to keep an eye on. Id imagine one hidden herm in there


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 26, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> makes my back hurt just thinking it..:ignore:



That's what kids are for.:hubba: 

My 25 YO actually thought I was just going to *share* what I grew, with no effort from him.:doh: 

Dumb kids!:huh: :rofl: 

Wet


----------



## the chef (Apr 27, 2011)

Better eat yer wheaties! Get r lit!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 29, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> i heard crackhoe
> 
> ive germed 6year olds no prob
> 
> good luck now hick lol lots to keep an eye on. Id imagine one hidden herm in there


 
Dito. I germed seed from 04` at the beggining of the year with great results, many polyploids:hubba:

Had`m inside a plastic kinder egg, cool, dry, dark area.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 3, 2011)

Hey Hick,

 I ran into a place here that carries some apollo 13 seeds... What are qualities/traits of this strain?


----------



## umbra (May 3, 2011)

Hick, those are some magic beans. Are those bros grimm?


----------



## Hick (May 3, 2011)

doc. my A13 is from a breeding project by an ols friend. It's been so long that I can't really recall all of the logistics. F4'5'6 ?? I just don't recall now. But I know they "worked" with it for awhile. 
  I've grown these seeds out at least 3 other times, and they were all 'pretty' consistent, stable. Only a slight variation produced two basic pheno's. One leaning a bit more toward the sativa end of the spectrum than the other. But both produced long, heavy, flavorfull colas, with a "Lemon Pledge" aroma and citrus/lemony flavor. An..."inspirational" kind of high, I guess I would call it. Not a mind racing, paranoia high, but far from the deep indica, drool on your chin, couch lock. 
   Umbroh.. these were from the guy that produced that "Gorilla Arm" pheno'..:confused2:   (remembering names,never been my forte')


----------



## Mutt (May 3, 2011)

Happy growin this season Hick. :aok:


----------



## Hick (May 3, 2011)

:ciao:


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 3, 2011)

..

Is that a picture of the Apollo 13?


----------



## Hick (May 4, 2011)

believe.. that is of the Gorilla arm pheno I spoke of


----------



## the chef (May 4, 2011)

Thats sick! Any bud porn!


----------



## Hick (May 4, 2011)

I quickly perused my 'puter for some yesterday chef, to no avail. I know I have many of the A13, it's a matter of finding them among the hundreds maybe thousands of pictures...


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 6, 2011)

Pfewww...

I need some help here clarifying this...

Is H202..., hydrogen peroxide(first-aid)?


----------



## Mutt (May 6, 2011)

Is H202..., hydrogen peroxide(first-aid)?
2 part hydrogen 2 parts oxygen...yep it's hydrogen peroxide  The stuff that bubbles when you pour it on your skin.

Corona man yuk...my friend brought me a picture back of there brewery when he went there...said no lie he seen a rat in the vat and they didn't give a crap. Showed me the picture. OMG. whole different set of rules down there man.


----------



## the chef (May 6, 2011)

Muttster!  How ya been brother!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 25, 2011)

:ciao:

wow!!!!   how much that plant yield *Hick*?...thats a sick stalk


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 15, 2011)

:holysheep:  WOW HICK! i definately wanna see some colas from that girl, hope ur able to track a few down...Hope all is well ur way Boss   Keep it GREEN


----------



## Hick (Jun 15, 2011)

That wasn't my plants stalk. It belonged to the guy that made these seeds, a friend.  
  Out of those 30, I have "one" left alive..
   Even a veteran can "drop the ball"..


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 19, 2011)

What? How can you have a germination thread and not have my germination station listed? LOL! I'm telling you guys, you'll never go back to your other ways of popping beans once you have germed them in your bra. The temperature is absolutely perfect, constant, and I have yet to have beans that have not popped within 12 hours. Nice Tails in 18 to 24. Just harvesting my first bra-germinated plants now. It's killer smoke.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2011)

Mojave, you need another journal so we can follow you boobs, i mean plants.  I love your germination technique.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 20, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 20, 2011)

:hubba:  nice setup mojave!


----------

